# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  New Copperhead Beta Program

## DJNOS1978

Acadian Robotics is pleased to announce the Copperhead Beta Testing Program. We have reached our final design and are looking for people who are involved with or looking to get involved with the 3D printing industry to consider our Beta Program. It is a limited offer and first come, first serve.  There are a few who are already signed up and we are extending this to the folks on 3D printboard.  You will have direct access to Robb Perkins, CEO and me, Craig Billings, COO to provide us with feedback on our new machine. If you are interested email us at acadianrobotics@gmail.com . 

Our website will be updated soon with new pictures of the machine as well as video of the Copperhead in action. 

Looking forward to the future with you.
Craig Billings
Acadian Robotics

----------


## The_Critter

What does the Beta Testing include?  Do we get free printers?

----------


## DJNOS1978

The beta testers will provide us with feedback on what they like and don't like about the machine. It will give us and them an opportunity to understand how customers feel about the copperhead. 
There is a cost to the program.

----------


## The_Critter

Very interesting.  Can you say publicly how much the cost is for the program?  What would be our obligation?

----------


## DJNOS1978

Robb and I discussed about providing that information publicly and decided we would rather keep it private amongst testers. 
Craig

----------


## kanningphish

I am kinda interested, but I feel that it is a big determining factor over how much I'd have to pay.  Also what if the beta printers end up being crap?  Do we get our money back?

----------


## DJNOS1978

We would not put a machine out in anyone's hand that is not ready. The main goal of the beta program is to offer our first batch of machines to a limited number of customers to get direct feedback on the function of the machine. Should there be any issues with design or failure of parts on the machines we cover the cost fully. This is all in writing and we will send the documents with the machine. Understand we have been testing and continue to test the limits of the machine. 

Robb and I feel that this is a great opportunity for those who want to be the first to test out a new concept in 3d printing. 

Please email me directly at craigpbill@gmail.com for more info
Craig

----------


## DJNOS1978

Thanks for all the people who participated in the beta testing program. It is now closed since we have filled our beta tester orders. We did start a beta tester forum on our new community forum.
https://login.proboards.com/login/5539172/1
But we will be sharing the information and feedback from our beta testers on here as well.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Beta testing program is now closed to out of state participants as we have enough people signed up. Thanks to all who responded. More info will be released soon.

----------


## kanningphish

Best of luck.  Wish I knew about this sooner, but I am relatively new to these forums.  Can't wait to see what you guys have to offer!

----------


## DJNOS1978

Hey kanningphish. Email me at acadianrobotics.com.  Robb and I will discuss if we can fit you in if you are interested.

----------


## DJNOS1978

After discussing the Beta Program with Robb we have decided to extend the program a little longer. This is a great opportunity to be part of the 3D printing industry and Acadian Robotics.

----------

